# Would you sell soap that has ash on it?



## AshleyR (Aug 28, 2009)

When I first started selling, I always cut the tops off my soap bars to get rid of the ash. A couple of times I got lucky and didn't get any ash, and I noticed that a few customers seemed to really like the creamy textured tops. I got a lot of compliments on those soaps - so - I stopped cutting the tops off and started doing them fancy.

I haven't been as lucky with my last 10 batches or so - they ALL seem to be developing ash. I haven't sold any of these bars yet as they just finished curing, but now I'm contemplating cutting the tops of them too. It's a shame because they do look pretty, but I had a relative over the other night who looked at them and said "are those getting MOLDY??" 

I have my first craft fair in 2 weeks and I'll be selling these soaps at them. I'm really wondering what to do about the ash. I've tried "polishing" it off with pantyhose, but I can't get in all the little creases completely, and it just looks messy. I've tried spraying the tops with alcohol, which helps a little but doesn't remove it totally. I've even given a few soaps a quick bath under hot water, which gets rid of it, but the soaps look used.

What do you think???


----------



## LJA (Aug 28, 2009)

Ashley, that's one of the reasons I went to squared off soaps minus the fancy tops.  I cant bring myself to sell soap with ash.  It nags at me.  lol.  I've been fairly lucky on the ash front but it just fit more "issues" (boxes etc) for me to go with squared off, ashless, soap.  Someday I wanna do craft shows and I've been getting feedback from people that say you get far less banged up soap if they're tucked away in boxes, as opposed to cigar bands or whatever.  I'm switching up my whole packaging soon.


----------



## jarvan (Aug 28, 2009)

Just a question...can ash be washed away, like if you polish the bar with water?


----------



## heyjude (Aug 28, 2009)

As an educated consumer I would know the what and whys of the ash and just realize that's part of making cp soap. But, if it were a "pretty soap" I don't think I would want ash on the top.

If I were joe smoe on the street, however, I would probably want a plain jane ash free top. It might also depend on your market. Some folks might think that the ash tops add to the character of your soap, especially more rustic looking ones.

Jude


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

If it accentuates the soap I leave it . It does not look like mold imho .( you should have told her it was special frosting) :wink:
 I don't get a lot of ash and I wonder if it is because I don't gel a lot of my batches ? The age old ash question , will we ever know the answer ? I know people swear by beeswax .

Kitn


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Instead of struggling with ash, change the recipe so you don't have to deal with it.


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 29, 2009)

I think it really depends on the market you're aiming for Ashley. I agree with kitn-I don't think it looks like mold,& I think it enhances the 'rustic handmade' look. But if you're selling beautifully coloured & scented bars then yes,removing it is probably better.Which would be a shame-you do very pretty textured tops.


----------



## AshleyR (Aug 29, 2009)

CastorFan said:
			
		

> Instead of struggling with ash, change the recipe so you don't have to deal with it.



I have made about 30 different varieties of soap and didn't notice that any one recipe got less ash than another.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Palm and shortening have a tendency to make "ashy soap"
Recipes short on water tend to ash.
Not sure what else causes ash. 
If anyone knows other "ash producing" problems, I'd like to hear it.


----------



## wookie130 (Aug 29, 2009)

Exposing the soap to too much air after you mold it can produce ash on the top...that's why I either throw the lid on my mold right after pouring, swirling, whatever, and do not peek until MANY MANY hours later.  Once it is in the mold, it goes for a long sleep time without air exposure...


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

You could try  rubbing an iridescent mica on top or any color glitter  mica that matches the soap .  You can "paint " it on the top and in the dips with a fine brush and burnish it with a q-tip and a soft rag . I haven't tried it after the ash , but have put it on as they were cut , it makes them look so pretty. 

Just an idea for you 

Kitn


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

jarvan said:
			
		

> Just a question...can ash be washed away, like if you polish the bar with water?



It can , with a fine toothbrush . I hold the soap under gently running water and scrub , shake off the excess water , dry it well and buff it and it looks good as new. It is a pita , however .


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 29, 2009)

IMHO soaps without just a tiny bit of beeswax do have a tendency to make ash but then, today, i realised I made a mistake,  I forgot to add beeswax (and I did check back in my notebook) to my last batch of Rose soap, it had a little, well a pretty white layer if truth be known!, to it, and it sold like bloody hotcakes!!  everyone said how lovely it was to see such a proper natural bar of soap!!!.......  just dont think anyone can judge how people see our soaps, so dont worry, if you know they are safe, they are packaged well, smell lovely and you KNOW they are good soap, a little bit of ash never killed anyone, just use it as a natural soap marketing ploy!!!


----------



## topcat (Aug 29, 2009)

Ashley, I am going through the same dilemma as you right now.  Recipes I have been making for a while are developing ash atm.  Imho I think maybe atmospheric pressure and/or humidity may play a part too.

Thanks Kitn for the toothbrush idea - that is one I haven't tried yet.  The mica really works Ashley and looks very pretty on the top of ash - it looks like you intended that effect; and CastorFan - I like your thinking.  I have a few palm-free recipes and none of them have ash except one - a buttermilk and shea recipe....though that one does have a high amount of shea...

Tanya


----------



## Maria (Aug 29, 2009)

I started out making CP and occasionally got ash. When I started selling locally, it seemed to happen more. I didn't feel I could sell soap with ash and cutting it off was a waste of materials. I switched to HP and no more ash.


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 29, 2009)

is it possible the ash is just a substance being pushed to the outside of the soap, kind of like cocoa butter does in chocolate?  maybe it's a fat or wax that doesn't saponify??


----------



## AshleyR (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas everyone!

I ended up cutting the tops off the really bad ones. I think from now on I will start pouring at thin trace so the tops stay flat, and cover with saran wrap and a tight fitting lid. I really liked the fancy tops on my soaps but it is too wasteful to be cutting off the tops of all the ones that get ashy.  I may even start doing my "All Natural" (aka the essential oil soaps with no extra colour) HP, since they are more plain looking anyway.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 29, 2009)

i dont mind the ash, my sis in law loves my soaps with the ash, i tried getting rid of it, kept coming back! its weird cause i use the same log mold everytime and sometimes get, some not. If i use a lot of butters, i think i get more?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

I tried removing the bad ash off an old soap . No toothbrushh needed ,just set it under the gently running water. It works like a charm amd the soap is nice an shiny after. 
2 bars with ash 






Just set in the sink under the running water for a few seconds ,it comes right off .






The closest bar was washed the other day it is just fine.











The first bar is not washed the other 2 are , I like the way it turned out .
There ya go , easy peasy takes a few seconds a bar .I just sat them on a rack to dry.


----------



## topcat (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh, that is awesome Kitn - thank you!!!

Tanya


----------



## dandelion (Aug 31, 2009)

great solution, i would have been afraid to make the bar look used, but yours looks great!


----------



## cwayneu (Aug 31, 2009)

As others have said, when we get ash we just gently wash it off and set on waxed paper to dry. If you cover your batch to keep the air out, and/or keep it from gelling (stick it in the frig) it can help some. I read where a small amount (1% to 2%) of bee wax will help, but that just seemed to make the batch trace real fast. I'm not smart enough to figure out why some batches ash and some don't. Often the only variables are the color and FO. Best solution just seems to wash them off.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Wayne ,  if anyone ever figures it out , man there will be many many happy soap makers out there .I have tried every suggestion I have ever heard of and nothing worked has so far , but I will keep trying . 

Kitn


----------



## reallyrita (Aug 31, 2009)

Wayne, I made my first soap with beeswax (1%) a few days ago.  I am going to try and post a picture later today (with DH help).  I pressed a piece of little bubble wrap onto the top of the soap and then covered the wooden mold with its top.  I peeked several times in the first few hours because I was afraid of overheating as this recipe also had honey in it.  At one point, I removed the wooden top all together as the mold felt really hot and it looked like it was going to get one of those little mounds in the middle.  The soap came out fine with out ash but my bubble wrap had little gaps at the corners and those bits have very bad ash.  Fortunately, it looks kinda neat as it is very white ash against a pale creamy yellow soap.  I think I should have not peeked so many times and also left the cover on.  So, I am not sure about the beeswax preventing ash.  I have had good luck misting some of my soaps immediately after pouring with 91% alcohol.  None of those have picked up ash yet on the cure rack and some are a month out now.  I did not mist the beeswax batch.  I totally forgot to before I pressed the bubble wrap onto the top.


----------



## cwayneu (Sep 1, 2009)

reallyrita said:
			
		

> Wayne, I made my first soap with beeswax (1%) a few days ago.  I am going to try and post a picture later today (with DH help).



I'll check them out. Sounds awesome.


----------

